# Cargo trailer doors



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm buying a new trailer next month and will be ordering with certain options I want. But my hardest decision that I have right now, is do I get barn doors or drop ramp. I've had a couple trailers. I started with a 5x8 with barn doors, then grew out of that very quick and bought a 6x10 with barns doors as well. That's worked great for a couple years now, but now finding myself growing out of that one too. So I'm going to order either a 7x12 or 14, but was thinking of giving the ramp a shot. But I'm nervous that this might be my last trailer I buy for quite some time and don't want to be stuck with something I regret. So my question is for the guys who might have had both and stick with one or the other and why you like that style. The trailer I'm getting will have a side door as well. Majority of my work is remodel and handyman type work. But still do a lot of new construction as well, and mainly finish carpentry and cabinets. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Cargo doors.

Tom


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Barn doors. Extra wall space.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Barn doors.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Barn doors, just get a 7x16 now, not when you out grow a smaller one


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In the past year I know of two guys that got rid of trailers with ramps and went with barn doors. 

Inconvenience was their reasons.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

OP, no offense but use the search button. This topic comes up at least once a month.

I have had both, storage on barn doors is nice but I am the odd man out. I love my current ramp and will always have a ramp. I hated stepping up to get in all the time, love just walking up the ramp. I took off passenger side cable so you can step off the side with out face planting. Makes the door a tad heavier but no big deal. 

With the doors I found at the end of the day I tended to just throw things just inside the door instead off stepping up and in to put things away. With the ramps I tend to just walk in and put things away. Plus I can just roll in heavy items.


----------



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry about that guys, I did a quick search but must not have worded it right, because I didn't come up with much. I'll try again, but I appreciate the advice. I can't go any bigger then a 14'er because I do store it inside my shop from time to time and leave my truck attached. The couple trailers I was looking at were just longer enough to pull both inside. But have to use the side door once I'm inside the shop.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Barn doors. I have used 5 trailers with ramps and after going barn doors I would never go back. There's really no situation to need a ramp unless your a landscaper. If your running massive gas air compressors then you gave a crew and that crew can lift the thing 12" to the ground. If you gave just 1-3 guys your not gonna gave anything that massive to need a ramp.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like my ramp door.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Barn doors for me. I don't roll much in and out and it is much better when loading material , specially at a freight dock.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I prefer barn doors. We don't do much exterior stuff with big equipment that would be a pain to lift. Also makes a difference IMO if you are doing new construction vs remodeling and city vs rural.

In our case we work 99% remodeling and maybe 25% of our work is in the city parked on a street. No way a ramp would work there for space. But also barn is way faster to open and close when you run out and get stuff. We always leave it closed up if we are in a house.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

I have barn doors and built a simple, lightweight wooden ramp for the occasions when I need to roll something large. Best of both worlds in my opinion. You can also buy aluminum "curb ramps".

A separate ramp can also do double duty rolling stuff over steps into a house.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.floeintl.com/aluminum-trailers/trailer-features/ramps/
Wouldn't mind this, at all...


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Barn doors. I thought I was in the minority. Most every cargo trailer I see has a ramp. Ours is 23' with a side door and we use it for everything from inventory and construction materials to job site debris and trash. Like some others, we have a narrow wooden ramp we can throw down if we are going in and out much.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Any time I've ever needed a trailer, the barn doors always worked better for me. Typically with most trailers (although your situation may vary) the deck is low enough to pull heavy items up or down using a hand truck. Plus if I have to back the trailer into a tight spot, the door clearance to get into the trailer is minimal.

Another thing that I don't like about the ramp is that if I have to open my trailer in a heavily trafficked area, I don't want the whole world to see what I have inside.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I also used mine to haul several cars in as well. Barn doors kinda suck for loading a car.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I also used mine to haul several cars in as well. Barn doors kinda suck for loading a car.



If I didn't have shelves built in mine, and found a car small enough to fit in it, I have ramps that would work. I put a midget in my 6x10 dump trailer then drove it 2 hours to my buddies house


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> If I didn't have shelves built in mine, and found a car small enough to fit in it, I have ramps that would work. I put a midget in my 6x10 dump trailer then drove it 2 hours to my buddies house



8.5'x20' affords ample space to haul a car. 

I can get closer to my over head shop door with my ramp door vs. barn doors. 

Open door, drops right through overhead door opening and right to the concrete floor. I have hauled some machinery in there, load with a pallet jack, unload same way. Easy to wheel in finished projects for delivery as well.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 8.5'x20' affords ample space to haul a car.
> 
> I can get closer to my over head shop door with my ramp door vs. barn doors.
> 
> Open door, drops right through overhead door opening and right to the concrete floor. I have hauled some machinery in there, load with a pallet jack, unload same way. Easy to wheel in finished projects for delivery as well.


Open the barn doors, back the trailer up to the garage.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

GTX63 said:


> Barn doors. I thought I was in the minority. Most every cargo trailer I see has a ramp. Ours is 23' with a side door and we use it for everything from inventory and construction materials to job site debris and trash. Like some others, we have a narrow wooden ramp we can throw down if we are going in and out much.


When I bought my trailer every single one they had was a ramp except the one I was looking at and the only reason was is because it was a contractor edition. I guess most buyers are either landscapers or people who gave vehicles they need to transport with them.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I have barn doors.
There are a lot of developments around where I work where a ramp would put me right out in front of neighbor's driveway.

Get drop axles and the floor will be lower to the ground and the step up won't be as bad as standard axle.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Roll up door with portable ramps applicable to your needs, preferably ones that lock into place. My ramp comes out with pins to load pallets onto. I drop the ramp onto wheels/dolly disconnect and roll it out of the way.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Barn doors. I hate having the ramp.


----------

